# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Printing on a Budget

## abmarinxyz

Hey everyone,

If you're looking for 3D printers for your classroom and are on a budget, there is a slew of 3D printers currently on sale from XYZprinting:

The da Vinci miniMaker: $179
The da Vinci Jr. Pro: $299
The da Vinci 1.0 Pro: $499
The da Vinci Pro 3-in-1: $599
The Nobel 1.0: $899

All the ones labeled "Pro" are compatible with 3rd party resins and the Nobel 1.0 is an SLA printer that is now compatible with 3rd party resins.

Hope this helps!

----------


## SamIAm

We have a da Vinci xyz that takes a proprietary cartridge -- ripped that off and flashed it; install RepetierHost. Works fine.

----------


## ano

All are good choices, just make sure its enclosed, and stick to PLA for simplicity. The da Vinci Jr. Pro would be a good choice that falls in the middle.  I'm not sure a SLA printer would be best for a school, at least not lower grades. With the FDM printers, just be careful because the hot-end can burn you so keep the door closed.

----------


## ethompson

This does help, thank you

----------


## MichaelRice

reproduce items that they invent.

----------


## 253D

would I be able to make durable shiftknobs, car eblems with minimaker?

----------


## taylorwatson

nice post, very interesting topic.

----------


## jeddacain

Glad to know the pricing of 3D Printing.

----------


## Lawsyst

Thanks for sharing this one with us

----------


## Rene88

Thanks this comes in handy

----------


## PriorityGuy

Quite interesting! I love the idea.

----------


## newprinter

Have parts for a 3d printer printed somewhere and assemble it yourself. You'll need some basic knowledge for firmware. Other than that you can make it for under 200$. But it is time consuming.

----------


## Daniel-J

Thank you from me! This is really cool information, looking for it.

----------

